# Torquing Bow String



## acadien (Feb 24, 2013)

Im torquing my bowstring prior to release.
Arrow then moves off the shelf.
I think Im pinching the bowstring too hard but not sure
It happens with a glove, a tab and with No-Glove.
laying the string in at the first knuckle of my split finger draw.
Not all the time but enough it's irritating.
Any comments.
M

🔰Acadien1755


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Keeping your pinky finger on your neck through the shot will keep the bottom of your hand inline with the string and reduce torquing. Make sure you're pulling through the shot with your back also.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's not so much torquing the string as simply turning your hand. It's likely your middle finger contacting the nock of the arrow. Keeping the back of the hand more vertical will fix it - you can try as Captain T suggested, or if you can't manage that, you can simply put your middle finger lower on the string. It might help to install a second nocking point indicator under the arrow and put your tab under that second indicator.


----------



## acadien (Feb 24, 2013)

Mucho Gracias Merci Beaucoups.
I think it happens mostly when Im over owed. When I use my 40 or 45 it's fine.
50 +++ too much for this old man. Started shooting Dec2012
Learning fast. Amazing sport. Started shooting at 40m this week.
Have been grouping below.
Don't ask how I did at 40 m&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sounds like trad guy as mentioned shelf its called alignment.. back of hand shoot be in line with string as stash mentioned but rules state if shooting a competition index finger must touch arrow nock if I remember correctly...


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> sounds like trad guy as mentioned shelf its called alignment.. back of hand shoot be in line with string as stash mentioned but rules state if shooting a competition index finger must touch arrow nock if I remember correctly...


He's shooting split finger... index will be fine.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash mentioned tab so thought maybe 3 under or uncomfortable spread of fingers ... pics really help in a case like this for sure...


----------



## Camocruzr (Oct 29, 2012)

Being an old trad. guy, here is a couple of things to try or check. Make sure your string is twisted in the same direction as your lighter# bows. As replyed to above keep your fingers spread a bit, dont worry when you draw the heavier weght bow your fingers will come into contact with the nock when you reach full draw. The last thing you can try is when you go to place your fingers on the string, keep your wrist turned out a bit(you will have to determine proper angle you will need) as you draw your wrist will straighten as the weight increases. This actually will keep your arrow on the shelf and the up against the riser. As little angle as possible is best. The last thing if none of this works is take a deeper hook on your fingers, again this will pull the arrow towards your riser. If you hunt all of these things help keep your broadhead AWAY from your bow hand.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

camocruzr dead on with hand out so arrow is rolled onto string and shelf .. he said first knuckle so pretty deep hook already but rolling string does and will always work good point should help him ...


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------



## acadien (Feb 24, 2013)

It worked. Pinky on the neck did the trick.
Many thanks


----------

